# Need Ideas to help with PE



## fireemtmom7 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok need ideas from both men and woman on ways to help with premature ejaculation. I work 48-96 hours straight so looking for ideas for my hubby during the times I am gone and also ideas for things we can try together. I had a hysterectomy so it takes 15 min or so for me to get off. And him less than a minute.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Toys. Get you close, then he closes the deal.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

The start and stop technique has worked for me when I was younger. He would work himself up and before he gets to the point of no return he would stop. Then a few moments later start and he would be able to go longer. Soon enough he can last almost as long as you want him.. I know with my wife I have done this and can go until she has had enough and wants me to cum..


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Start stop is the *fastest *way to go if you want to help train him to last longer: Premature Ejaculation


----------



## fireemtmom7 (Nov 3, 2009)

How do I get my hubby to start masturbating to help with PE? He refuses. He doesnt want to do anything to try to help our situation. And I am now at the point that I dont want to waste my time getting him off and nothing for myself....


----------

